# check out this big guy



## townsvillepython (Dec 1, 2009)

Weird True & Freaky: Four Story Python : Video : Animal Planet


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thats awesome i want two of them


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 1, 2009)

wow thats amazing wish i could see and hold it in real life lol


----------



## fritzi2009 (Dec 1, 2009)

sweet baby jesus ! that's a whopper and a half...


----------



## azn4114 (Dec 1, 2009)

3-4 dogs,i guess there not talking about chihuahuas


----------



## kidsheart (Dec 1, 2009)

haha i think they ended up measuring that retic a while back and it was something around 20 or 25 ft, i cant remember exactly what it measured but it was literally half what they claimed it as, surprise surprise.


----------



## bongie555 (Dec 1, 2009)

i want one.... 'indeterminate growth'- im going to start feeding my snakes 4 or 5 dogs a month....


----------



## fritzi2009 (Dec 1, 2009)

kidsheart said:


> haha i think they ended up measuring that retic a while back and it was something around 20 or 25 ft, i cant remember exactly what it measured but it was literally half what they claimed it as, surprise surprise.


 
well that just ruined my day haha


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 1, 2009)

kidsheart said:


> haha i think they ended up measuring that retic a while back and it was something around 20 or 25 ft, i cant remember exactly what it measured but it was literally half what they claimed it as, surprise surprise.


 just another fishing tail


----------



## townsvillepython (Dec 1, 2009)

i heard the same thing the keeper tried to pull some thing about the weather making its muscles contract LOL ........when its cold in only 12inches


----------



## grizz (Dec 1, 2009)

townsvillepython said:


> i heard the same thing the keeper tried to pull some thing about the weather making its muscles contract LOL ........when its cold in only 12inches


 
Very good!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 1, 2009)

kidsheart said:


> haha i think they ended up measuring that retic a while back and it was something around 20 or 25 ft, i cant remember exactly what it measured but it was literally half what they claimed it as, surprise surprise.



Yes, that is right..... should be called "Weird and Full of It."


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 1, 2009)

snopes.com: Big Snake


----------



## kidsheart (Dec 1, 2009)

"i have no idea why the snake has shrunk"
hahahahaha give up mate, yourve been sprung.....


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 1, 2009)

They said it was as " long " as a 4 story building , mabey a lighthouse .


----------



## Palex134 (Dec 2, 2009)

That is the absolute worst show ever. I can't believe Animal Planet airs that crap. 


Anyways,
that snake never measured up, didn't even break 22ft. Still impressive for a wild retic though. I don't see how you could be off by more than half?


----------



## Jimbobulan (Dec 2, 2009)

Did it's mouth look funny to anyone else? Like it had been scraping it on the fencing or something, i heard that can happen.


----------

